# Freezer not freezing



## thebestman36 (May 3, 2013)

I have a 2 year old Kenmore fridge. After sitting 4 months unplugged, we turned it on to find it not blowing cold air. Repairman came out and said it had no Freon, that it must have a small pinhole leak. He thought it would not leak if fridge was on, but because it was off it is more likely to if a hole is present. He added a valve and put in Freon and it worked fine. Now 6 weeks later the freezer isn't getting cold enough to freeze. The fridge temp seems ok. Setting the freezer temp colder doesn't make a difference. Would this most likely be low Freon again? If so, now what?


----------



## woodchuck (May 3, 2013)

Is the evaporator fan in the freezer running. It blows cold air into the fridge side through a damper in the wall between the freezer and fridge. Make sure the damper is open.

Below the evaporator fan is the evaporator coils. Remove the back cover in the freezer to observe the frost pattern. Light frost everywhere(NORMAL) or a partial pattern of ice(LOW ON FREON) or nothing(LOW FREON OR COMPRESSOR PROBLEM).


----------



## jeff1 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,



> He thought it would not leak if fridge was on



Wrong!



> but because it was off it is more likely to if a hole is present.



Wrong!



> He added a valve and put in Freon and it worked fine.



No leak testing to find the leak? That is not how it is suppose to be done and is against the law.

jeff.


----------



## thebestman36 (May 4, 2013)

Should the condenser coils on the back of the fridge be hot, or warm to touch? Only the one piece coming up from the bottom of the fridge is warm. The rest of the large coil area feels about room temp. 
If Freon is leaking, does it leave a residue? The drip pan down below looks like it may have a bit of an oily substance in it, but I could be wrong. Not sure where the most likely place it leaks from.


----------



## jeff1 (May 4, 2013)

> Should the condenser coils on the back of the fridge be hot, or warm to touch?



Yes, slightly more warm/hot near the beginning.



> If Freon is leaking, does it leave a residue?



Nope, sometimes we get some trace oil as that flows around with the refrigerant gas ( not freon ) through the system and the compressor has oil in it.

jeff.


----------



## thebestman36 (May 4, 2013)

Also, I unhooked and removed our icemaker from the freezer a couple weeks ago. Nothing there that would link to the freezer not freezing?
Our fridge seems to be same temp as always. If low on Freon would fridge also show warmer temp, or it would affect freezer first, and fridge not until Freon got lower and lower?


----------



## jeff1 (May 4, 2013)

> I unhooked and removed our icemaker from the freezer a couple weeks ago. Nothing there that would link to the freezer not freezing?



Nope, that would be fine.



> Our fridge seems to be same temp as always. If low on Freon would fridge also show warmer temp, or it would affect freezer first, and fridge not until Freon got lower and lower?



All the cold in made in the freezer...most times the freezer is effected first and then the fresh food section once the freezer has warmed up enough.....but that is not written in stone 

jeff.


----------



## thebestman36 (May 5, 2013)

I see where after coupons, discounts, and such, I can get a new Kenmore for $310. I'm now wondering how much I should be willing to stick into this repair. Avg cost to find leak and repair?


----------



## jeff1 (May 5, 2013)

Average starts at $150 and goes up from there....the new unit price sounds like a better deal to me.

jeff.


----------

